# Camping Themed Coloring Pages for Kids



## ThisOldCamper

My little girl loves to color. She also loves to camp. I looked for some camping themed coloring books or printable pages, but didn't find any. So I've made some! I plan on adding more everyday until I have enough to make a small coloring book. 

All of these are in PDF format, just click, open and print. All are scaled to print on standard 8.5" x 11" printer paper.

I hope your little one enjoys them!

LINK TO .PDFS


----------



## gracy

How fun! Thanks for sharing... also these can be used as stencils for pumpkin carving in the fall! Very cool


----------



## r3rjr

Thank you!


----------

